# Need Western Snow Plow Help



## jmsvt98 (Dec 5, 2013)

In fall 2012, I purchased a plow truck...worked great last year. When I re-attached the plow this fall, it would not raise/lower/move side to side. I noticed that when I moved the control, the on/off light would cut out....in the neutral postion the light came back on. I cleaned the connections, and it worked. Today, I started the truck to make sure the plow would operate. The plow operated, however I wanted to adjust the chain so it would lift higher, and shut the truck off. I waited for a friend to stop by to press down on the controller so I could push the pump down, but nothing. I noticed again that the on/off light on the controller went out when trying to move the plow. Is this a controller issue, wireing issue, pump issue, or something else? 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

my controller was doing that sounds to me like the mother board inside the controller is going or there maybe a loose connection some were truck side

if the mother board is bad you can buy a new one from western but there like over $100 and new controller is two something and change .

if you know someone with another controller just to try it out plug theres in and see what happens .


----------



## jmsvt98 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks. I was afraid that might be the case. I will try cleaning the connections again...it's been raining. Last ditch to avoide a mother board failure....


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

the pins at the connector need to be expanded. from normal wear and tear they become smashed down and loose contact. so try and exacto knife or something small and carefully pry the pins back open


----------



## LadyDi (Dec 7, 2013)

QUESTION FOR ANYONE WITH A WESTERN UNI MOUNT PLOW and/or SAM Controller:
I just replaced the controller that was 'dead' with a SAM Universal.. it states that it is programmable for different plows, but no information is available anywhere on that. So I don't know if I have to 'program' it for my plow?
All I am getting is a blinking red light on it and a click when I try to move the blade in any direction. ugh... this is killing me...
ANY IDEAS out there???? I gotta plow some snow :-(
Thanks!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I take a shot 
I see there's 3 listed. One for. Meyer, Fisher, and western. Did you get the correct one? 
You stated all your getting is clicking. Is that just from the solenoid? Have you cked for pwr output at the controller pins?


----------



## LadyDi (Dec 7, 2013)

Took the truck to get the controller, the dealer 'matched' it up accordingly. I checked all the connections, everything is good and solid. I can't tell where the click is coming from bc I'm by myself right now and don't have anyone's ears up front to figure that one out  I do have the red light flashing twice, it stops, then flashes again. The green light came on for a few seconds then immediately started the double red flashes. I did not get any type of paperwork with the controller, so I can't tell what the flashes stand for/recognize as far as diagnostics are concerned.
I know that's not much help, but that's all I got right now except for frozen feet and cold hands . LOL


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Can you tape the clicker in the up, left, or right positions and then test light the solenoid to make sure your gettin pwr out of the solenoid?


----------



## LadyDi (Dec 7, 2013)

Yep - guess I gotta start somewhere... I didn't expect this to go easy, it never does ! LOL Something so simple as to plug a new unit in and want it to work the first time out :-( never on my watch!
Thanks a bunch, I may as well head back outside before the sun sets..and it gets colder. prsport
I'll let you know how it pans out! Appreciate your help.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If the dealer sold it to you saying its the right one, why can't you take it back to them and have then diag it for you


----------



## LadyDi (Dec 7, 2013)

I asked and he said he's way too busy right now and I'd have to wait a couple weeks to fit me in!!! :-(


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds fishy. 
So did you dia? Test light the solenoid, the coils?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just show up and tell him he has time.


----------



## LadyDi (Dec 7, 2013)

Damn... So I spent some time messing with the wires, pulling, pushing, wiggling, even put a heater on everything in case there was some excess dampness to affect contacts.... I hit one wire (gently of course) and the red light went out and the green stayed on. The 'clicking' sound was my lights switching from plow to truck...LOL THEN.....
Probably one of the last things I thought I'd check before taking the plow off (yet again) and heading down the garage was the small, single wire going into the solenoid.. Yep, it's loose ! Put a bit of pressure on it and it made contact and everything worked as it should... Grrrrr I am so mad I can spit nickles:angry: 
Thanks so much for all your help, now to get the itsy, bitsy wrenches out to make it tight. Never did get around to checking current, I knew everything was powered - just had to figure where it stopped!! 
Now I'm a happy camper xysport
You guys are a great crew & much appreciated..
Thanks again for all your help & ideas


----------



## LadyDi (Dec 7, 2013)

Just a heads up, the solenoid was shot... totally - my garage man was attempting to take it apart, clean it and make sure all wires were in place but as he told me, it was garbage & surprised I got any contact out of it at all.... Go figure, eh?  
So, the new controller works after all, but I don't like it one bit.. Guess I'll keep it as a spare and put my old one back on, been using that one for 20 years, (dash mount toggle switch) and I don't like the hand held at all...
Thanks again for all your help! I'll have to remember that sometimes it's the simplest things that causes the biggest problems 
Now to get ready for 8" of that white stuff already coming down.. :bluebounc


----------

